# Meaning Of Guru In Sikhism



## Sikh80 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Concept of Guru in Sikhism*
In Sikhism the term 'Guru' is not used for a teacher or a guide or an expert or even a human body. The word Guru is composed of two terms.
GU- means darkness and
RU- means Light.
For Sikhs, Guru is the Light that dispels all darkness. It is called JOT (Divine Light). Guru Nanak, the founder Guru of Sikhism was regarded as the embodiment of Divine Light.
The Guru in Sikhism is a perfect Prophet or Messenger of God in whom the Light of God shines fully, visibly and completely. Guru is in union with Divine. Thus he ushers the devotees, the seekers of Truth into a spiritual birth. Through him the Glory of the Lord is transmitted to humanity. On account of his Divine prerogatives, the Guru, though human in form, is Divine in Spirit.
God is in the Guru and Guru is in God. Though God is everywhere and in everybody but His traits are illuminated through the Guru. The Jot (Divine Light) that enshrined Guru Nanak's body and the Primal Jot of God are, therefore, one and the same.
The guruship and the Jot has been passed from Guru Nanak, the founding Guru of Sikhism, to the Sikh scripture, Grandh Sahib. When Guru Nanak conferred Guruship on Guru Angad, the JOT was passed on and Guru Angad too became the embodiment of Divine Light. In the same way all the nine Gurus were the embodiments of Guru Nanak Jot. The tenth Master, Guru Gobind Singh then conferred the Guruship on Guru Granth Sahib (Holy Scripture of Sikhs). As a result, Guru Nanak JOT is, enshrined and preserved in Guru Granth Sahib which became the embodiment of Divine Light. It is the Living Guru for ever.


----------

